# Traue niemandem am wenigsten dir selbst



## Korwar Tosjeck (Feb 26, 2021)

=I= ​ABSENDER: Danakreg VII 
EMPFÄNGER: IQ-0XVI 
ZIEL: IQ-OII 
DATUM: 4912997.M39 
TELEPATHISCHER KANAL:Astropath-Terminus Shamiel 
REF: Inq/01296225335/LP 
AUTHOR: Großinquisitor Korwar Tosjeck 
TITEL: Traue niemandem am wenigsten dir selbst. 

Ich arbeite seit gedenken, hier im Herzen des Ordo Redactus. Durch meinen Meister Meracodwa aufgetragen die alten Bände zu studieren, viel mir ein Buch besonders auf. Oder soll ich sagen 48. Das ist die Anzahl von Exemplaren eines Buches dass ich in die Finger bekam und nun nicht weiß was ich mit ihnen anfangen soll.
Leider verweigert mir die Empfindlichkeit der Informationen Ihnen preis zu geben, worum es sich in dem Buch handelt. 
Lassen sie mich nur sagen, dass alle geheimen Wächter zur doppelten Wachsamkeit gerufen sind.

Doch ein Name viel auch mir auf und konnte keine reference in unserem System finden. Doch schein mir, dass auf Grund der Tatsache dass der Name, mit größter Sorgfalt aus dem System entfernt worden war. Dieser Name ist Jaq Draco.

Wenn Ihr dies liest und den Namen erkennt, meldet euch unverzüglich bei mir, um eines dieser Exemplare zu erhalten.

GEDANKE DES TAGES: 
Das Imperium der Menschheit hat einen neuen Feind gefunden, und ich fürchte, sollten wir uns nicht vereinen, wir das Imperium schon bald von innen heraus zerstören werde.


----------



## Korwar Tosjeck (Feb 26, 2021)

Hier steht nichts zum Verkauf, die Bücher werden ohne Bezahlung oder Gegenleistung verschickt.


----------



## Korwar Tosjeck (Feb 26, 2021)

Ich Antworte generell nur auf Private Nachrichten, jeder bekommt gerne ein Exemplar der mir bestätigen kann, dass er Ian Watson´s Inquisition-War Trilogie gelesen hat.


----------



## Korwar Tosjeck (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Korwar Tosjeck (Feb 26, 2021)

Rezension - Nothing von Korwar Tosjeck - 40k Fanworld - Das Warhammer 40.000 Forum


----------

